Ask HN: What Are European Alternatives to Azure, AWS and Office365? - virvar
======
kindly_fo
None. But why do you think ppl need eu alternative if these services are good
and have datacenters in europe?

~~~
virvar
A national risk assessment has increased the danger level on non-eu companies
for storing citizen data.

So we’re just trying to plan ahead for the unlikely event that we’ll need to
move off those services.

